# Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend??



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend??*

My old Harmony SST-659 universal remote control is just about to take a crap on me. I'm looking for any recommendations to upgrade the current one I have. I want something easy to use & program. 

I know there are so many brands out there, but I need something not too expensive. Maybe one or two steps down from the top of the line. Thanks.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*

http://www.rticorp.com/


Take a looky there, we use them for just about everything. Jay programs and I wire it into the system.

Some nice stuff so far.......


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*



Diru said:


> http://www.rticorp.com/
> 
> 
> Take a looky there, we use them for just about everything. Jay programs and I wire it into the system.
> ...


Shweet ! Although any idea on pricing for em? I was going to go the Universal MX-3000 route, but these look quite tempting.  

Can you confirm solid combatibility with TiVo?


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*

I always liked the Philips Pronto models.

http://www.pronto.philips.com/


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*

If you liked how the harmony worked, but want something that works similar but without all the quirks check out the Universal Remote MX-810.

I have the MX-900 which does more, but is a bear to program. This is probably what I would have gotten had it been out at the time.

http://www.universalremote.com/product_detail.php?model=128


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*

Harmony 670. Its much like the 659, but with added controls for a Tivo/DVR. Also, since you already have a harmony account for your 659 you can use the same account to program your 670, there is an upgrade remote feature.
BTW, I have the 880 (color unit), a 676 and a 628. The 880 looks pretty but the 676 is my favorite for everyday use. The 670 is a lot like the 676.
You can pick up the 670 on ebay or Amazon for about 100 bucks.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Replacing my old "Logitech" Harmony universal remote. What do you guys recommend?*

I have the Harmony 1000 touch screen, and you use your computer to link with their website, input your equipments model #'s, and you are set. Takes a couple hours to set up, but when you change equipment as often as I do it's a pain. Cost over 500.00 at Bestbuy, but if you are interested it would take 350.00. Got the box, reciept, software, etc.


----------

